# What would you like in a DIY shop?



## teamchacha (Feb 8, 2017)

We are looking to create a brick and mortar shop where you can go and work on DIY projects and my team needs some feedback regarding what people would want to see, what kinds of tools, etc?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh boy, I feel like a kid in a candy store!

drill press
belt sander
dust collection system
paint booth
drum sander
disc sander
belt sander
pipe threader
air compressor
pin nailer
bench grinder (stone & brush)
welders
chop saw
heat & A/C
plenty of 120V outlets
adequate lighting
bench vice
table saw
work benches
clamps & jigs
wifi

Sounds like a great idea but, sounds like insurance would be astronomical.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 9, 2017)

Hope you do not plan on making a profit on this idea.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 9, 2017)

band saw
radial arm saw
lathe - wood and metal.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2017)

Don't forget calendars of pretty girls in bikinis...


----------



## kok328 (Feb 9, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Hope you do not plan on making a profit on this idea.



Yea i'd be concerned.

Getting the word out, lack of interest and potential seasonal when people are able to return to their man-caves.


They will treat your equipment like rental tools, and anything not nailed down might grow legs and there's the occassionl severed limb or foreign object in the eye that you will be sued for not to mention fire hazards, etc...


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 9, 2017)

Anything from the Binford line is good for me. 


I&#8217;m glad I didn&#8217;t zap this thread when I let it thru this morning. Glad you guys are having fun with it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2017)

If she's in the Binford line, I want to order one.....


----------



## kok328 (Feb 9, 2017)

So onto the less glamorous needs.

eyewash station & first-aid kit.

Not too far from here there is a place where you can rent a bay for automotive repair.  Never stopped in to ask questions about liability.  I prefer to get squashed in the comfort of my own garage.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 9, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> If she's in the Binford line, I want to order one.....



Yep she is the Binford model number 382636DD


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2017)

The first aid kit is really important.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 11, 2017)

With her around you'll need that first aid kit, who's going to be looking where there cutting?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 11, 2017)

joecaption said:


> With her around you'll need that first aid kit, who's going to be looking where there cutting?



If she's in your shop and you're cutting wood, well, we need to talk Joe.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 11, 2017)

Maybe so, but wood is most likely the subject.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 11, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Maybe so, but wood is most likely the subject.



I see what you did there...&#128513;


----------

